# Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600



## PackChoi (31. März 2016)

*Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo liebes Forum!  Ich habe vor eine Custom Wasserkühlung in das silent Base 600 einzubauen. Die größte Herausforderung dabei scheint für mich der Ausgleichsbehälter (Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm) zu sein. Mir ist schon klar, dass da Gehäuse nicht für Wasserkühlungen geeignet ist. Meine Frage ist trotzdem: Wie kann ich den AGB am besten einbauen? Und, passt ein 3cm dicker Radiator an die Gehäusedecke? Danke für Antworten!


----------



## Krolgosh (1. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Laut bQ Spezifikationen müsste der 30er 240/280er an die Decke passen.  

Zu der Frage mit dem AGB... tja, wenn du den unteren Festplattenkäfig rausschmeißen kannst ist sicher genug Platz.  Sonst seh ich wenig Chancen für diese Kombi.


----------



## iAcki (1. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Hi,

ich habe zwar das Silent Base 800, kann mich aber nur meinem Vorredner anschließen, die Käfige müssen raus, ansonsten wird's echt schwierig. Zumal du ja noch viel weniger Platz hast als ich. 

Wenn du magst, dann kannst du dir ja mal meine Wasserkühlung ansehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Christian


----------



## PackChoi (1. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



iAcki schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, dann kannst du dir ja mal meine Wasserkühlung ansehen.


 Ja, habe ich gerade gemacht  Ich habe gar nicht an ein Abflusssystem gedacht... Welchen Hahn hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## Krolgosh (1. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Was hast du eigentlich mit der Wasserkühlung vor? 
Ich würde bei einem Radi nämlich keine Wunder erwarten. Vorallem nicht wenn es richtung Silent gehen soll. 

Bei iAcki sieht das wieder anders aus, da er ja über einen Mora kühlt.

Und man kann da ganz klasisch zb. einen Kugelhahn verwenden.


----------



## PackChoi (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Also bisher wollte ich mit der Wasserkühlung nur die CPU kühlen. Jetzt habe ich aber vorhin folgendes Video entdeckt: The Ultimate Fractal Design Define Nano S - Build and Review VLOG - YouTube
Dort baut JayzTwoCents eine Wasserkühlung für eine CPU und eine GPU mit nur einem einzigen 240mm Radi. Und die Temperaturen waren selbst unter extremen Belastungen, die im Normalfall gar nicht eintreten, sprich GPU und CPU 100% Auslastung, für beide Komponenten voll in Ordnung. Klar, 70 Grad bei der CPUsind nicht wenig, 100% werden aber eh nie eintreten. Und nur knappe 50 Grad bei der GPU würde man mit einem Lüftkühler nie erreichen. Vorallem wenn man, wie JTC, die GPU und CPU sogar noch übertaktet. Also, wie können die Temperaturen so niedrig sein, mit nur einem Radiator?


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Wenn dabei die Wassertemperatur dabei hoch genug ist, würd mich ein frühes sterben der Pumpe nicht wundern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



PackChoi schrieb:


> Also bisher wollte ich mit der Wasserkühlung nur die CPU kühlen. Jetzt habe ich aber vorhin folgendes Video entdeckt: The Ultimate Fractal Design Define Nano S - Build and Review VLOG - YouTube
> Dort baut JayzTwoCents eine Wasserkühlung für eine CPU und eine GPU mit nur einem einzigen 240mm Radi. Und die Temperaturen waren selbst unter extremen Belastungen, die im Normalfall gar nicht eintreten, sprich GPU und CPU 100% Auslastung, für beide Komponenten voll in Ordnung. Klar, 70 Grad bei der CPUsind nicht wenig, 100% werden aber eh nie eintreten. Und nur knappe 50 Grad bei der GPU würde man mit einem Lüftkühler nie erreichen. Vorallem wenn man, wie JTC, die GPU und CPU sogar noch übertaktet. Also, wie können die Temperaturen so niedrig sein, mit nur einem Radiator?



Mit hohen Lüftrerdrehzahlen. Wir haben das beim Nano S auch schon an anderer Stelle besprochen und JayzTwoCents geht in dem Video ja auch darauf ein. Pumpe und AGB trennen (DDC+Deckel unter der Grafikkarte, der kleine AGB zwischen AGB und Deckelradiator), ein 240mm Radiator in der Front *und* im Deckel. Zwischen der Grafikkarte und der linken Gehäusewand bleibt genügend Platz um die Schläche von der Pumpe zum AGB oberhalb der Grafikkarte zu verlegen. Bei 100W pro 120mm Radiator (400W) oder meinetwegen auch  80W pro 120mm Radiator (320W) wäre sein Sytem aus GTX970 und 4790K deutlich leiser.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Die Frage ist auch, was du Dir davon versprichst, denn mit nem guten Luftkühler für 40-60€ kühlst du eine CPU an sich auch so leise, dass es nicht wirklich lauter als 2-3 Radi-Lüfter + die immer noch nötigen Gehäuselüfter sein wird, außer du ziehst so "krass" durch, dass es komplett auf silent getrimmt ist (also auch silent für Leute, die Flöhe husten hören   ), was aber bei dem Gehäuse vermutlich nicht klappt. 

Was hast du denn derzeit für einen Kühler? Und welche CPU?


----------



## PackChoi (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hast du denn derzeit für einen Kühler? Und welche CPU?


Das ist völlig egal, nen alten i5 mit Stocklüfter. Ich werde mir aber nen 6600k holen.  Und dass ich den gleichen Effekt mit LuKü erreichen könnte, ist mir schon klar, es geht ja aber auch ums Aussehen


----------



## PackChoi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Würde ein Triple Radiator für übertaktete CPU und GPU reichen (sichere Temperaturen)? Und wenn ich diesen in das Define S einbauen würde, lieber in den Deckel oder an die Front? Im Deckel könnte man ja immerhin noch den Kamineffekt nutzen...


----------



## Nachty (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Nope!


----------



## PackChoi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Wie viele wären denn mindestens nötig? 4?


----------



## PackChoi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Ich würde dann ja nen i5 6600k und ne GTX 970 haben. Beides würde ich gerne übertakten. Wie groß müsste der Radi sein, so für meine Bedürfnisse?


----------



## Nachty (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Wenn solltest du das maximale an Radifläche nutzen ,was das Case hergibt!


----------



## PackChoi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Dann mache ich es so, dass ich erst nur einen  Triple Rad nehme, nur für CPU, und später mit noch einem auf GPU upgrade! Danke! In welcher Reihenfolge sollte ich es am besten verschlauchen?


----------



## Nachty (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Erst in den Keller dann zum Dachboden, ne Spass ist egal.


----------



## PackChoi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und dann noch: Soll ich zwei Kreisläufe machen, oder sie kombinieren?


----------



## Simondasding (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

In dem Case würde ich kombinieren(nicht so viel Platz).
Zudem im Deckel nen 360er mit der cpu und wenn später die GraKa dazu kommt noch nen 280er(wenn möglich) oder nen 240er in die Front einbauen.
Zum verschlauchen: Erst AGB dann Pumpe hintereinander, der Rest ist egal, aber wenn möglich keine Verbindungen wo die Schläuche sich kreuzen(vor allem wegen der Optik).


----------



## PackChoi (4. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Wenn ich dann erstmal den Triple Radiator für die CPU habe, an welche Lüfteranschlüsse soll ich die Lüfter denn anschließen? Es gibt ja nur 2 CPU Fans.


----------



## PackChoi (4. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und wie kann ich erreichen, dass, wenn ich den Grafikkarten Radi habe, die Lüfer nur dann hochdrehen, wenn die Graka beansprucht wird?


----------



## Nachty (4. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Das ganze kannst später mit ner Aquaero 5LT steuern über die WasserTemperatur . Oder auch jetzt schon ^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



PackChoi schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich erreichen, dass, wenn ich den Grafikkarten Radi habe, die Lüfer nur dann hochdrehen, wenn die Graka beansprucht wird?


 also, ICH hab das an die CPU gekoppelt, denn wenn die Graka zu tun hat, dann die CPU ja auch - außer du machst irgendwas spezielles, was NUR Grafikkartenpower braucht ^^  bei mir wird sogar die CPU wärmer als die Graka, obwohl ich eine R9 290 hab, die mit Luftkühlung schnell auf 90 Grad ging und nun nur noch 50-55 bei Last


----------



## SilverTobias90 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Ich würde das nie über eine Hardware Komponente regeln lassen, gerade nicht über CPU, dort sind die Temperatur Schwankungen doch noch extremer als bei einer GPU! Der einzige wert an den ich meine Lüfter regeln lasse ist die gemessene Wassertemperatur! 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## iAcki (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Der einzige wert an den ich meine Lüfter regeln lasse ist die gemessene Wassertemperatur!



GuMo,

genau so macht es ja eigentlich auch nur Sinn, denn die Wassertemperatur gibt ja schon automatisch Rückschluss auf die Temperaturen der Komponenten, außer die Kühler wurden nicht sauber montiert.

Ich hab es bei mir so gemacht, dass ich eine Wassertemperatur von 34 Grad anstrebe (kann man über das Aquaero angeben) und dann wird automatisch die Lüfterdrehzahl gesteuert. Zur Sicherheit habe ich mir im AE noch Warnstufen für CPU - und GPU - Temperatur eingestellt, falls man beim Zocken nicht ab und zu auf's Display der Tastatur schaut. So ist man mit Sicherheit zuverlässig abgesichert.

Gruß Christian


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und die Lüfter dann ganz normal mit Y-Kabel zusammengefasst und am Aquaero angeschlossen? Kann ich daran auch die Pumpe anschließen? Lohnt sich eine PWM Pumpe? Und was ist PWM genau?


----------



## Krolgosh (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



PackChoi schrieb:


> Und die Lüfter dann ganz normal mit Y-Kabel zusammengefasst und am Aquaero angeschlossen? Kann ich daran auch die Pumpe anschließen? Lohnt sich eine PWM Pumpe? Und was ist PWM genau?



PWM steht für Pulsweitenmodulation. PWM Lüfter laufen grob gesagt immer auf 12V Spannung, und zur Regulierung der Drehzahl wird der Lüfter immer wieder Ein und Aus geschaltet. Je Länger die Einschaltzeit, desto höher ist die Lüfterdrehzahl. 
Vorteil von PWM Lüftern ist, das sie keine Anlaufspannung benötigen wie normale 3Pol-Lüfter, sondern nur eine Mindestdrehzahl die aber in der Regel viel niedriger ist als bei Nicht-PWM-Lüftern. 

Du kannst die Lüfter per Y-Kabel zusammenfassen und an den Aquaero anschließen, ja. Ich würde die Pumpe an einen PWM Anschluß am MB hängen, und diese dort einmal auf die Stärke regeln die brauche, und dann vergessen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ich würde das nie über eine Hardware Komponente regeln lassen, gerade nicht über CPU, dort sind die Temperatur Schwankungen doch noch extremer als bei einer GPU! Der einzige wert an den ich meine Lüfter regeln lasse ist die gemessene Wassertemperatur!
> 
> MfG
> Tobi


 Wenn man sich extra eine Steuerung kaufen will, dann ist das klar, dafür ist die Steuerung ja da...  Aber ich seh das aber nicht ein, da noch mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn ich die Lüfter übers Board gut steuern kann. Denn rein logisch wird bei Spielelast die CPU definitiv wärmer, egal ob die nun mal mehr, mal weniger Last hat, und somit drehen die Lüfter dann so oder so etwas auf, was für die Graka dann locker reichen sollte, wenn man die Wakü nicht verhunzt hat.  Meine Lüfter drehen erst richtig auf, wenn die CPU 70 Grad erreicht, was bisher noch nicht der Fall war. BIS dahin werden die Lüfter nur sehr dezent _etwas _schneller, die GPU geht nicht über 50-55 Grad. Und die Wassertemps sind bislang immer im grünen Bereich, wobei ich da bei weitem keine 35 Grad anstrebe - dafür müssten die Lüfter für meine Ansprüche zu sehr aufdrehen. 

Man muss natürlich grad in den ersten Tagen/Wochen genau aufpassen, ob die Drehzahl, die man an die CPU koppelt, ausreicht, auch beim Gamen, um die Wassertemp UND CPU/GPU-Temp im Griff zu haben. Aber ansonsten wüsste ich nicht (außer man will UNBEDINGT eine bestimmte Wassertemp nicht überschreiten), warum man es unbedingt unmittelbar an die Wassertemp koppeln "muss", denn wenn man zockt und die Graka wärmer wird, wird die CPU definitiv ja auch wärmer.


----------



## Krolgosh (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Klar kann man es so machen, ich habs die ersten 3 Monate auch so gemacht und war zufrieden damit. Aber WENN man dann schonmal nen Aquaero hat, und Wassertempsensoren dann sollte man es dann doch an die Wassertemp koppeln, macht einfach mehr sinn. 

Aber ansonsten stimm ich dir da voll zu. Muss man halt die Lüfterkurve dementsprechend anpassen das diese nicht sofort hochdrehen nur weil die CPU ein paar Temp-Spitzen raushaut.


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und wie kann man dann die Wassertemperatur messen? Mit den mitgelieferten Temperaturmessern geht das bestimmt nicht


----------



## Krolgosh (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

z.B. mit so einem Temperatursensor


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Ist der Temperatursensor von Phobya gut?


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> z.B. mit so einem Temperatursensor


Ja, der sieht gut aus. Das mit Phobya habe ich anscheinend fast gleichzeitig mir dir geschrieben  Sorry


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und die schließe ich einfach an den Output der CPU und GPU an?


----------



## Krolgosh (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Das ist ziemlich egal wo du den anbringst. Da sich die Temperatur vom Wasser vlt im ganzen Kreislauf um 1-2°C unterscheidet. (wenn überhaupt)

Ich hab diese Sensoren am Ein und Augang von meinen Radis angebracht, da ich diese nicht unbedingt "sehen" wollte.


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und was bringen dann 2 Sensoren, wenn sich die Temperatur nicht unterscheidet?


----------



## Simondasding (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



PackChoi schrieb:


> Und was bringen dann 2 Sensoren, wenn sich die Temperatur nicht unterscheidet?



Sicherheit falls einer ausfällt z.B.


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Also reicht theoretisch einer ^^


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und um nochmal auf PWM zurückzukommen: Sind PWM Lüfter bei einer Lüftersteuerung verpflichtend? Schließlich wird ja die Spannung geändert, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



PackChoi schrieb:


> Und um nochmal auf PWM zurückzukommen: Sind PWM Lüfter bei einer Lüftersteuerung verpflichtend? Schließlich wird ja die Spannung geändert, oder?


 Bei PWM werden kurze Stromstöße gesendet anstelle eines konstanten Stroms - das soll etwas leiser sein. Am Ende isses aber an sich so, dass es von beiden Bauweisen gute Lüfter gibt und es IMHO nicht so wichtig ist. Manche Software ist halt besonders gut auf PWM-Ansteuerung abgestimmt, so dass das vlt ein Grund für PWM wäre, aber an sich sind andere Daten des Lüfters wie Luftdurchsatz, Luftdruck und Regelbarer Bereich IMHO wichtiger als die Frage, wie genau der Strom beim Lüfter ankommt. 


PS: ich hab auch einen Sensor von Phobya, und zwar mit einem kleinen eigenen Display, für 13€ bekommen. Daher hab ich eben auch nicht extra eine "fette" Steuerung dazukaufen wollen    wenn ich mal "Spaß an der Freud" hab und "Geld zu viel", dann hole ich mir vlt auch mal ne richtige Steuerung mit allem Pipapo.


----------



## Nachty (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Viele PWM Lüfter kannst du auch viel weiter runterregeln als 3 pin Lüfter, aber halt nicht Alle PWM Lüfter hab hier z.b. CoolerMaster PWM Silencio Lüfter, weniger wie 500 RPM laufen sie nicht!


----------



## PackChoi (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Also hat PWM keine wirklichen Nachteile?


----------



## Krolgosh (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

3pin Lüfter haben keine wirklichen oder gravierenden Nachteile gegenüber pwm Lüftern.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



PackChoi schrieb:


> Also hat PWM keine wirklichen Nachteile?


 es KANN wohl vorkommen, dass - weil der Strom eben stoßweise erfolgt - bei sehr langsamen Drehzahlen eher ein wenig Rattert als bei einem Lüfter, der 1x anläuft und dann konstant Spannung bekommt. Aber OB ein Lüfter dazu neigt, kann man durch Erfahrungswerte rausbekommen.


----------



## PackChoi (6. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Wo und vorallem wie kann ich in Gehäuse das Aquaero anbringen? An den Vorrichtungen, die für den Ausgleichsbehälter vorsehen sind?


----------



## sok904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Um welches Aquaero geht es denn? 5LT? Kenne das Gehäuse persönlich nicht aber hinter dem Mainboardtray ist an sich ein guter Platz dafür. Genug Platz vorausgesetzt. 
Da aufs Aquaero viele Kabel gehen sieht es im Sichtbereich ziemlich blöd aus von daher würde ich das mit dem AGB nicht machen. Sonst hilft nur ein wenig rumprobieren. Je nachdem wie viele Lüfter du anschließt ist auch die Kühlung nicht zu vernachlässigen. Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, werden das bei dir wohl eher 3-5 Lüfter sein. Da brauchst du dir um Kühlung des Aquaeros keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## PackChoi (6. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Okay  Dankeschön!


----------



## PackChoi (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Hallo, da habe ich nochmal eine Frage  Ein anderes Gehäuse, welches ich gefunden habe und mich optisch sehr anspricht ist das NZXT H440. Dass es nicht für WaKü geeignet ist, ist mir auch hier klar. Jedoch ist es mit Abstand das schönste Case, das ich je gesehen habe ^^ Also, würde da was reinpassen oder eher nicht? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Radiatoren nicht genug Luft ziehen können sollen.
Danke!


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Ich zitiere mal aus der Wakue-Case-Liste die dritte.



> NZXT H440
> 
> * 360 in der Front
> * 360 im Deckel
> Achtung: Wenn beide in der Grösse installiert sind, sind nur 30mm Radiatoren möglich


----------



## PackChoi (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Würde ja also theoretisch gehen.... Wie wird denn da der AGB installiert?


----------



## sok904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Das kommt drauf an was du für einen AGB verbauen willst. Einen 5,25 Zoll AGB kannst du da nicht einbauen. Kannst schon aber das wäre nicht zu empfehlen.
Demnach hast du die Wahl zwischen einer AGB-Pumpen Kombi. Sowas z.B. Watercool DDC-Tank LT | Aufsatzbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Das ganze stellst du dann auf den Boden des Rechners. Am besten auf ein Shoggy Sandwich oder so.

Oder du nimmst einen Röhren AGB. Sowas z.B. Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT | 5 mm - L | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Den hängst du dann Wahlweise an die Innenseite des Towers oder an einen Radiator o.ä.


----------



## PackChoi (11. April 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Ich hätte an den Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm mit D5 Top gedacht.
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 15 mm Acetal | 6 mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Den hätte ich sonst auch genommen, er sieht gut aus und man kann ihn am Boden montieren


----------



## sok904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Jo kannste so machen.


----------



## PackChoi (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und, bekommen die Radis auch genug Luft? Habe gelesen, dass das nicht so sein soll..


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Man kann es schon benutzen, aber wie du schon selbst vermutet hast ist es tatsächlich eher "schlechter" geeignet. Die Lüfter können nur begrenzt Luft ziehen, aber gibt genug Builds die das Case trotzdem verwendet haben. Wenn du mit ein Paar Grad mehr leben kannst.


----------



## PackChoi (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Wie viel in etwa?


----------



## sok904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Das kann dir keiner sagen. Hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab, dass man da keine verlässliche Aussage treffen kann.
Die Frage die du dir stellen solltest ist: Worauf legst du den Fokus?
1Willst du das es sehr leise ist?
2Willst du das es besonders cool aussieht.
3Willst du besonders starkes OC machen?
4Hast du einfach nur Lust drauf zu basteln?

Du kannst mit einer WK die unterschiedlichsten Ziele verfolgen. Bei den meisten ist es wohl eine Mischung aus 1 und 4 mit ein bisschen 2.
Dazu kommen dann noch so Überlegungen zu den verfügbaren finanziellen und zeitlichen Mitteln.

Wenn du diese Fragen für dich selbst beantwortet hast kannst du dir überlegen welche Komponenten für dich die richtigen sind.

Am besten du machst dann einen Warenkorb bei Caseking oder Aquatuning und dann kann man dir sagen ob du das Ziel welches du hast, damit erreichen wirst.


----------



## PackChoi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Bei späterer Einbindung der Grafikkarte würde der gleiche Radiator noch einmal dazu kommen


----------



## PackChoi (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

*Ein 240mm Radiator


----------



## PackChoi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Muss eine AGB-Pumpenkombo, die an der Wand hängt, auch entkoppelt werden? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Nachty (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Muss nicht^^ vielleicht mit Gehäusedämmung oder kleine Gummimatten zurecht schnippeln


----------



## PackChoi (20. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Also, ich habe eigentlich alle Teile im System von Alphacool verplant. Soll ich auch dabei bleiben, oder lieber mal zu EKWB rüberschauen?


----------



## Krolgosh (21. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*



PackChoi schrieb:


> Also, ich habe eigentlich alle Teile im System von Alphacool verplant. Soll ich auch dabei bleiben, oder lieber mal zu EKWB rüberschauen?



DAS ist Geschmackssache.  Bei EKWB zahlst halt viel für den Namen. (Ich hab davon auch was verbaut und bin mir dessen bewusst) 
So eine Wasserkühlung muss einem auch gefallen, und ist so gesehen ja auch ein Luxusartikel.


----------



## PackChoi (21. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Okay... Bei EK gibt es ja auch AGB-Pumpen Kombos. Die neuen Revos, finde ich, sehen sehr viel hässlicher aus, als ihre Vorgänger. Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?


----------



## PackChoi (21. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Und noch eine 2. Frage: Soll ich lieber einen Radiator von EK oder von Alphacool nehmen? Die von Alphacool haben ja 8FPI und die von EK 19FPI. Wie groß ist da der Unterschied in den Temperaturen und der Lautstärke? Schließlich ist da ja ein wesentlich größerer Widerstand.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Wie dick sind denn die Radiatoren?


----------



## PackChoi (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Das mit den Radiatoren hat sich schon wieder erledigt... Trotzdem danke! Bleibt noch die Sache mit dem AGB. Ich finde den alten wesentlich schöner


----------



## PackChoi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Hat niemand eine Idee wegen des AGBs?


----------



## VJoe2max (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Vielleicht solltest du mal verlinken auf was genau du dich beziehst . EK hat ja viel solches Geraffel im Programm. Ansonsten kann man jedenfalls nur raten welche AB-Pumpen-Kombis von EK du evtl. meinen könntest. Was verstehst du unter neuen und alter Version? Mit welchen Pumpen soll der AB kombiniert werden - allein diesbezüglich bietet EK ja schon verschiedene Kombinationen.

Wenn man mal von einen Kombi aus D5 Pumpe und AB ausgeht: Geht es dir evtl. um den Unterschied zwischen den bisherigen Versionen mit Plexiglas-Röhre und den zwischenzeitlich bereits wieder aus dem Verkehr gezogenen neuen Versionen mit Echtglasröhre?


----------



## PackChoi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Oh, tut mir leid, falls es nicht ersichtlich gewesen sein sollte, welche AGBs ich meinte 
Mit dem Neueren war dieser hier  gemeint und mit dem Älteren meinte ich diesen hier.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Ein Unterschied zwischen denen ist schon mal die Entkopplung. Beim Neueren ist in der Halterung ein Entkopplungsgummi eingebaut der die Vibrationen der Pumpe dämpft. 
Da ich aber von beiden Gerätschaften optisch nicht viel halte, habe ich mich mit denen nicht viel näher befasst. 

Hab mich bei meiner geplanten Anschaffungen einer D5-AB-Kombi auf die kommende Heatkiller-Tube Serie von Watercool festgelegt. Darüber ist zwar noch nicht viel bekannt, aber was bekannt ist weiß zu überzeugen.


----------



## PackChoi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung in be quiet! Silent Base 600*

Okay, danke


----------

